# Colorful skeins



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am so getting into spinning these days! Go figure. Here are my two latest skeins. I wouldn't let myself post anything about them until I plied and wet-finished them. I am now being inspired by the book Yarnitecture, not just for techniques but for creativity. I'm going for both! My spinning has a long way to go, but I am encouraged. I just bought more of the same colorway from the same person (Fiber Frolic on Etsy, a shop by own own Mama(something) who started this section, so I can continue on and do another plied skein of each colorway so I will have enough to make a good scarf or cowl. Edit: frustrating-- I tried to add the photo but the button was greyed out, so I could only add it as a reply. See post below if ya wanna see the picture of them!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

The thing I love about handwoven yarn is that when I knit or weave with it, it winds up looking cool. Not perfect, but I embrace the wabi-sabi.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Both are great colors, spinning looks good too. I need to get busy too, so much wool collected over the years, patiently waiting to become yarn.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice job! Pretty colors and looks like pretty even spinning to me.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty colors and very even. Great job.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What pretty colors.


----------



## bormimar (9 mo ago)

Wonderful looking yarns!! The multi is all that 💥


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice. Lovely colours.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Love the colours, wonder what you will make.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your spinning looks very good to me. What beautiful yarns you have spun. They will be fun to work with and make them into something.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

The yarns look fantastic. Handspun is fun to work with. You know you'll have a unique finished piece with it.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Fanastic!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Your top yarn looks like some Malabrigo that I am currently spinning.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> The thing I love about handwoven yarn is that when I knit or weave with it, it winds up looking cool. Not perfect, but I embrace the wabi-sabi.


I remember the first time I knitted with handspun, and very bad handspun. I was making a couple of knitted items (to show how our yarn worked up) for the community holiday fair where I learned to spin. I used not just mine but other spinners...it was quite amazing how nice that lumpy, somewhat over twisted in areas yarn worked up.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So for someone who has not spun in a while your yarn is very even and pretty. Plus the colors are wonderful. Think I am partial to it. LOl. You did good. Want to see the knitted or woven finished project.


----------

